

Show HN: Share and discuss the stuff that matters to you in life - alexshye
http://www.soulmix.com

======
alexshye
Hey all,

I've been working on a site for connecting people over content related to
living a good life; pretty much a Hacker News for life.

Here is the initial prototype. For now, there are only two rules: (1) anything
related to living a good life is on topic, (2) don't be an asshole.

Would love your feedback on it, as well as an email signup if you are
interested :)

